# Craftsman weedwacker- what size fuel line??



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Guy's, 

I am working on a craftsman weedwacker model # 358.797101, that needed new fuel line from tank to carb. 

I stock tygon fuel line, but the closest size I had fits the nipples but is too loose in the tank hole. 

I looked up the fuel line part # which is 530069247, but what size line is it??

If i knew I may be able to get it from my supplier by the foot instead of order it from sears, then I'd have it for stock. 

thanks for any help you can provide, 

MArk


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have replaced the fuel line on countless Weedeater and Craftsman trimmers like this one and they will use mostly .080 x .140 fuel line. If it is one that has a primer then it may also use 3/32" X 3/16" fuel hose. These are the only 2 sizes I have ever used. My bet is that someone enlarged the hole to fit a hose size that they had.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks 30year.


----------

